# Recommend a good volume pedal?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...can anyone suggest a good quality volume pedal?

its time i added on to my pedal board, yes?

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Ernie ball pedals are rugged but I don't particularily care for the string linkage. They had one that had a nice feature in that you could set the range of volume cut at min level. It could be set so you did not fade out completely. But personally I haven't used one in a long time.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=1500


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've always like Morleys.

Silent and the definition of smooth.


I've also used Ernie Ball and a Sho Bud at one time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Ernie ball pedals are rugged but I don't particularily care for the string linkage. They had one that had a nice feature in that you could set the range of volume cut at min level. It could be set so you did not fade out completely. But personally I haven't used one in a long time.



Morley's have this feature also.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...sounds like it will be a george dennis or a morley. the morleys are quite affordable - i'll check the reviews. a combination volume/wah would be useful.

-dh


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Volume pedal*



david henman said:


> ...can anyone suggest a good quality volume pedal?
> 
> its time i added on to my pedal board, yes?
> 
> -dh


I've got a Morley "Pro Series" that I like very much. Its rugged, sounds fine and has never given me a day of trouble. Battery life is outstanding.

Jeff


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

what U need is the goodrich volume pedal.
it's an opto pedal that is built like a tank and it has a lower profile than the morley pedal.

http://www.countrypickin.com/steel_guitar_accessories/goodrich.html

al brisco sells 'em at http://www.steelguitarcanada.com/ in colbourne, ontario.

these pedals are guaranteed by the manufacturer to suck no tone and i can attest to that fact. larry carlton uses a goodrich. many others. a little bit more money than other volume pedals, but i absolutely am certain that it would be Ur last volume pedal. i've had mine for years.


----------

